# Greetings from Iowa



## Tony Virelli (Jul 24, 2018)

Hello,

I am a Master Mason and currently Senior Warden at my home lodge Evening Shade Lodge #312 in Spencer, IA. I was raised in 2013. I am also a Past Commander in my local York Rite and 32˚ in the Valley of Sioux City Orient of Iowa Scottish Rite. I learned about this forum from watching a YouTube video. I love connecting with other Masons and hope to meet new Brothers who can help me grow in Masonry.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 25, 2018)

You're not terribly far away.  Come on up to St. James on Thursday evening and visit us at the brand new Scottish Rite Lodge of Perfection there.  We're closer to you than Sioux City!


----------



## Tony Virelli (Jul 25, 2018)

MarkR said:


> You're not terribly far away.  Come on up to St. James on Thursday evening and visit us at the brand new Scottish Rite Lodge of Perfection there.  We're closer to you than Sioux City!


What is the address? This Thursday won't work, but I would love to come visit some time.

[EDIT]
Never mind, I think I found it. Can you please verify?
Libanus Lodge # 9
606 1/2 First Ave South
St James, MN 56081


----------



## Bloke (Jul 25, 2018)

Greetings from Australia and welcome to the forum Brother


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 25, 2018)

I will be there in Sept for Convent General, KYCH


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2018)

Tony Virelli said:


> What is the address? This Thursday won't work, but I would love to come visit some time.
> 
> [EDIT]
> Never mind, I think I found it. Can you please verify?
> ...


That's the place.  However, we don't always meet there.  We are kind of unique in that we were created to serve the very rural and sparsely populated southwestern Minnesota.  Masons there would have to go to Rochester, Minneapolis, or into South Dakota or Iowa to attend Scottish Rite, and we wanted to make Scottish Rite more accessible to more Masons.

So, the Supreme Council allows us the freedom to move the meetings around.  Our authorization is for "in and around St. James MN."  We sometimes meet in Windom (even closer to you,) sometimes in Mankato, as well as St. James.  We will also meet elsewhere if a lodge is interested in hosting us.  We were exploring a meeting in northern Iowa, maybe in the fall.  I'll surely notify you when and if that happens.  The SGIGs of Iowa and South Dakota are both supportive of us serving Masons from their areas, even though we are under the Orient of Minnesota.

We generally meet the fourth Thursday of the month.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 27, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Andrew Wiskus (Jul 29, 2018)

Greetings brother from Jefferson Iowa! I am currently with Acanthus Lodge #632

Sent from my SM-N950U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## KSigMason (Jul 31, 2018)

Greetings and welcome.


----------

